# Sing Unto The Lord



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 29, 2007)

Psa 96:1 O sing unto the LORD a new song: sing unto the LORD, all the earth. 
Psa 96:2 Sing unto the LORD, bless his name; shew forth his salvation from day to day. 
Psa 96:3 Declare his glory among the heathen, his wonders among all people. 
Psa 96:4 For the LORD is great, and greatly to be praised: he is to be feared above all gods.
Psa 96:5 For all the gods of the nations are idols: but the LORD made the heavens.
Psa 96:6 Honour and majesty are before him: strength and beauty are in his sanctuary.
Psa 96:7 Give unto the LORD, O ye kindreds of the people, give unto the LORD glory and strength. 
Psa 96:8 Give unto the LORD the glory due unto his name: bring an offering, and come into his courts.
Psa 96:9 O worship the LORD in the beauty of holiness: fear before him, all the earth. 
Psa 96:10 Say among the heathen that the LORD reigneth: the world also shall be established that it shall not be moved: he shall judge the people righteously.
Psa 96:11 Let the heavens rejoice, and let the earth be glad; let the sea roar, and the fulness thereof. 
Psa 96:12 Let the field be joyful, and all that is therein: then shall all the trees of the wood rejoice
Psa 96:13 Before the LORD: for he cometh, for he cometh to judge the earth: he shall judge the world with righteousness, and the people with his truth. 



Psa 100:1 <A Psalm of praise.> Make a joyful noise unto the LORD, all ye lands. 
Psa 100:2 Serve the LORD with gladness: come before his presence with singing. 
Psa 100:3 Know ye that the LORD he is God: it is he that hath made us, and not we ourselves; we are his people, and the sheep of his pasture.
Psa 100:4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.
Psa 100:5 For the LORD is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.


----------

